# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  {..طائر أيلول .. مبدعنا الثاني تحت دائرة الضوء ..}

## الأمل البعيد

*بسمه تعالي*

*اسم يأتي لنا في كل مرة بإبداع متجدد....

ياتي بكلمات لامتناهية في الجمال....

قلمه ينثر اجمل الأحاسيس....

ويبلورها بــ كلمات لامفر من الإعجاب بها....

ووجوده ضياء واشراق على سماء سحبنا ..

فهو يأخذنا دائما الى اعلى مراحل التحليق في سماء الذوق وسموه

وبكل ركن من اركان المنتدى ..

نجد منه همسه رائعه ..ولوحة مزخرفه ..ورسمه ملونه ..

مهما سطرت ونسجت الحروف من جمل ومن تعبير..

لن نوفي .. في حقه .. فــ شهادتنا به مجروحه ...

**عنوانه :

هناك عندما يصرخ الصمت

شاعر فوق هام السحب 

مرهف الاحساس والمشاعر 

قلمنا المبدع :

~*¤ô§ô¤*~" طائر أيلول"~*¤ô§ô¤*~


**كم هي سعادتنا جميعنا بهذا التشريف .. الراقي ...

وكم نتمنى .. ان تطيب نفسك الشجيه .. بــ اسئلتنا وحوارنا.. لك ..

ولــ يسجل اركان هذا الصرح .. حضورك المضيء.. لهذا الموضوع ..

فــ اهلا وسهلا بك ... وانت غني عن الترحيب والتقدير .. لانك اهلاً لذالك .* 
*تحياتي*

*الأمل البعيد

*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*طائر أيلول ، من تكون ؟؟؟(نبذة مختصرة)*


*ماذا استفاد طائر أيلول من تردده على المنهل الأدبي ؟*


*أي نص لغيرك وددت لو كنت صاحبه ؟*


*ما تقول لكل من :* 


*أمل الظهور ،،،*

*إيلاف ،،،*

*موني ،،،*


*بو كوثر ،،،*


*الأمل البعيد ،،،* 


*أسير الهوى ،،،*


*سيناريو ،،،*

*شمعة تحترق ،،،*

*اميرة المرح ،،،*


*ضياء* ،،،


*ماذا يقترح طائر أيلول على القسم الأدبي؟*

*تحياتي*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *بسمه تعالي*
> 
> *اسم يأتي لنا في كل مرة بإبداع متجدد....* 
> *ياتي بكلمات لامتناهية في الجمال....* 
> *قلمه ينثر اجمل الأحاسيس....* 
> *ويبلورها بــ كلمات لامفر من الإعجاب بها....* 
> *ووجوده ضياء واشراق على سماء سحبنا ..* 
> *فهو يأخذنا دائما الى اعلى مراحل التحليق في سماء الذوق وسموه* 
> *وبكل ركن من اركان المنتدى ..* 
> ...



* أنه لشرف عظيم  أن كون تحت مظلتكم  التي تضم تحت ظلالها العديد من الأقلام المبدعة...أخيتي ألامل البعيد أشكر لك هذه المقدمة التي جللتني بالكثير من الجواهر والصفات قد لا أستحقها كلها...لساني يعجز عن إعطائكم حقكم في إستضافتي هذه......شكراً لكم من أعماق قلبي..*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *طائر أيلول ، من تكون ؟؟؟(نبذة مختصرة)*
> *        طائر يحلق في أجواء الكلمة التي يعيشها أو يتعايشها في  كنف عشه الصغير* 
> *                               طفلان صغيران يملئان عليه دنياه....أهتمامي بالدرجة الأولى كان ولا زال اللغة* 
> *                               الانجليزية ولا زالت أعشقها للأن....أحداث كثيرة غيرة من مجرى حياتي فجعلتني*
> *                             اكتشف سحر الكتابة باللغة العربية..عملي ينصب في مجرى تعلمي اللغة الأنجليزية*
> *                             هو ما يدفعني للكتابة في بعض الاحيان,,, فالمستشفيات تعج بالكثير من القصص* 
> *                            والعبر التي تدفعك للكتابة...على غير العادة كانت بداتي مع الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية*
> *                                هذه هو طائر ايلول وبختصار ..مادري في شي ناقص :)*
> *ماذا استفاد طائر أيلول من تردده على المنهل الأدبي ؟*
> ...



* من أعماق قلبي أقدم لكِ جزيل الشكر والعرفان على هذه الأسئلة أختي الامل البعيد*
*وأرجو أن تكون أجوبتي شافية وكافية...سلمك الله*

----------


## سيناريو

*أهلاااااااااابطائرنا المحلق في سماااااء شبكة الناصرة* 

*أخ متميز ومبدع لاشك في هذا* 
*قلبه كبير بكل معاني الإنسانية*

*مرهف الإحساس...*
* لن نوفيك حقك فأنت أخ معطاااااااااااااااء جداً* 
*أشكر عطاءك الوفير لمنتدى الشعر* 
* ...*

*انا متابعة للقاء منذ بدايته* 
*أود ان اعرف عنك الكثير وستنهمر عليك الأسئلة التي جُهزت لك فهي كثيرة* 

*أمممم*
*أسئلتي* 
*1/ماذا يعني لك طائر أيلول وفي ماذا يشبهك؟؟؟*
* 
2/عندما تكتب قصيدة ارتجاليةأو خاطرة*
* هكذا خرجت من قلمك بسررعه وانت تكتب على الكمبيوتر وليكن في أحد الردود مثلاً* 

*ثم بعد كل هذا العناء ينقطع الاتصااااال ويضيع ماكتبته .....*
*ماذا تشعر ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل ستكتبه بنفس ماكتبته في المرة الاولى أم سيعلق في بالك وستكتبه بنفس الإحساس*

*ام سينقطع الإرسال وينقطع الإحساس بعد هذا كله........!!!!!*
* 
**
**3/ مارأيك فيمن يقول ان الشاعر ليس بشاعر حينما لايحفظ قصائده 
هل يتوجب عليه ان يحفظ قصائده كلها مع الكم الهائل مما يكتبه؟؟؟

**
**دمت بيننا دااااااااااااااااائماً*

*فأنت مميز بحق ...*
*وعذراً على التقصير* 
*فهذا من سوء حظي ...*

*دعواتي القلبية لك بالتوفيييييييييق..*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *أهلاااااااااابطائرنا المحلق في سماااااء شبكة الناصرة* 
> 
> 
> *أخ متميز ومبدع لاشك في هذا* 
> *قلبه كبير بكل معاني الإنسانية* 
> *مرهف الإحساس...*
> *لن نوفيك حقك فأنت أخ معطاااااااااااااااء جداً* 
> *أشكر عطاءك الوفير لمنتدى الشعر* 
> *...* 
> ...



*شكراً لكِ ولتواجدكِ...دمت بصحة وعافية*

----------


## ضياء

*طائر أيلول ،،،*

*لا شك سيكون لقاء ممتع ،* 

*جميل ،،،*

*خلاب ،،،*

*بحق أقولها : أنت تستحق منا الكثير ،،،*

*وما هذا إلا تعبير عن الامتننان العميق لقلمك المميز ،،،*

*لك إطلالة خلابة ، تستحق كل تقدير ،،،*

*كُن بخير ،،،*

*ودعنا ، نبحر معك ، ونحلق يا طائرنا المتألق ،،،*

*دمت بكل خير ،،،*

----------


## اسير الهوى

كل التقدير موصول لك ايلولي..

لتكن هجرتك في بحر المعاني نافذة تل بها على الابداع..

وان قلت ابداع فهذا يعني انك ستمتلك ابداعا على ابداعك (سوبر ابداع)

موفق اخي مع تمنياتي لك بوقت ولقاء ممتع..

لتكن بخير

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *طائر أيلول ،،،*
> 
> *لا شك سيكون لقاء ممتع ،*  
> *جميل ،،،* 
> *خلاب ،،،* 
> *بحق أقولها : أنت تستحق منا الكثير ،،،* 
> *وما هذا إلا تعبير عن الامتننان العميق لقلمك المميز ،،،* 
> *لك إطلالة خلابة ، تستحق كل تقدير ،،،* 
> *كُن بخير ،،،* 
> ...



*عزيزي ضياء  هذه شهادة أعتز فيها من قلم أدبي مبدع ومتميز..أشكرك من أعماقي  قلبي على هذه المشاعر الجميلة أخي ضياء .. دمت بحب ووفاء*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> كل التقدير موصول لك ايلولي..
> 
> لتكن هجرتك في بحر المعاني نافذة تل بها على الابداع.. 
> وان قلت ابداع فهذا يعني انك ستمتلك ابداعا على ابداعك (سوبر ابداع) 
> موفق اخي مع تمنياتي لك بوقت ولقاء ممتع.. 
> لتكن بخير



*ما الأبدع إلا صورة من صور قلمك الجميل أيضا عزيزي ياسر...يشرفني تواجدك ....وأنت كل الأبداع*
*دمت بود وسلام*

----------


## إيلاف

طائر أيلول ..

إسم يحمل معه ترنيمات إبداع لا تنتهي .. 
متميز دائما في تعابيرك .. وذكي في إختيار أطروحاتك ..
جئت وبجعبتي هذه الأسئلة لك ..


** من منظورك الشخصي : إلى ماذا تحتاج الأقلام الواعدة لتصل إلى مستويات سامقة؟


* ما آخر كتاب أدبي قرأته ؟*


**هل فكرت يوما بالألتحاق بدورة لتطوير موهبتك الأدبيه ..؟! وهل تعتقد بضرورة وجود مثل هذه الدورات لتنمية المواهب .؟!*


** ما هي النصائح التي تقدمها للمبتدئين في غزلِ الأبيات الشعرية؟!*



** هل لقيت اي تشجيع من الاهل على الكتابة؟؟**وهل لاحد مِن مَن هم حولك فضل عليك بالكتابة؟؟*


مناي لك بلقاء ممتع ..
وبالتوفيق دائما وأبدا في كتابااتك الأدبيه ..

تحياتي .. إيـــــلاف ..

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يــســلــمـــو عــلـــى الكلمات الرائعه 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## طائر أيلول

> طائر أيلول ..
> 
> إسم يحمل معه ترنيمات إبداع لا تنتهي .. 
> متميز دائما في تعابيرك .. وذكي في إختيار أطروحاتك ..
> أشكر لكِ حروف هذه سيدتي الفاضلة
> جئت وبجعبتي هذه الأسئلة لك .. 
> 
> ** من منظورك الشخصي : إلى ماذا تحتاج الأقلام الواعدة لتصل إلى مستويات سامقة؟*
> *كل ما تحتاجه هو صدق الأحاسيس حيال ما يكتبون والقراءه للكتب*
> ...



رعاكِ الله

----------


## طائر أيلول

شكراً لك لحن الوفاء....دمت بكل حب وسلام

----------


## ضياء

*لقاء شيق ، وممتع للغاية ،،،*

*اخي العزيز ،،،*

*لك هذه الاسئلة التي اتمنى ان تكون خفيفة ،،،*


*ما هي الاجواء التي تساعدك على الكتابة او ماهو المكان الذي يناسبك للكتابة؟؟

هل أثرت موهبتك الأدبية على تخصصك الدراسي؟

ماهو اجمل بيت تردده ؟؟؟ وماهي اجمل قصيده تحضرك ؟؟

وجهة نظرك في هذا .. هل الشعر موهبه ام علم يتعلمه شخص ؟

- ماذا لو لم تكمل خاطرة ما بداءت بكتابتها.. هل تستيطيع اكمالها وبنفس الاحساس الذي تملكته اول مرة .. ام تتوقف عن اكمالها..؟؟؟

*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *لقاء شيق ، وممتع للغاية ،،،*
> 
> *اخي العزيز ،،،* 
> *لك هذه الاسئلة التي اتمنى ان تكون خفيفة ،،،* 
> 
> *ما هي الاجواء التي تساعدك على الكتابة او ماهو المكان الذي يناسبك للكتابة؟؟*
> * الاجواء الهادئة والطبيعة وفي بعض الأحيان المواقف التي تمربي هي من توحي لي بالكتابة* 
> *هل أثرت موهبتك الأدبية على تخصصك الدراسي؟*
> *قد تستغرب ويستغر الكثير أن تخصصي بعيد كل البعد عن الكتابات الأدبية لأن تخصصي يدخل في المجال الطبي (إدارة ا المستشفيات) لكني منذ الصغر كنت اعشق الأدبي العربي والجاهلي بالتحديد والشعر الأندلسي وموشحاته* 
> ...



*عزيزي ضياء يشرفني تواجدك هنا فأنت بالفعل عين الضياء في هذه المنتدى الفاضل*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*طائر أيلول ..*
*أسم شامخ .. كاالجبل الصامد ..*
*يجابه سحب الكلمات .. ويقهر بثباتة رياح الأحزان ..*
*يخط الحروف بإتقان .. ولا يتعبه سيل الجراح ..*
*طائر يرفرف في سماااااااء أيلول الشتوية داااااائما ..*
*ويرسل أنغام عشق سرمديه ..*
*تصدع الأحزان فينا .. وتمحي كل مأسينا ..*
*إلى سيل جاااااارف من الأسئلة تفضل ..*
*1-ماهو الحدث الذي دفعك للكتابة بقوة للمرة الأولى ؟!*
*2-من كانت ملهمتك الأولى للكتابة ؟!* 
*3-ومن كان الأول أو الأولى التي قرأت أول خاطرة كتبتها أنت ؟!*
*4-وفي من كانت أولى حروفك الراااائعة ؟!*
*5-من هو كاتبك أو كاتبتك المفضلة ؟!*
*6-وأي الكتب تفضل قرائتها الأنجليزية أم العربية ؟!*
*7-أين أنت من كل ماهو محيط بك ؟!*
*8-وأين تجد نفسك أكثر بين حروفك أم في عملك ؟!*
*9-قبل الأخير .. كيف تكتشف إحتياجك الملح للكتابة ؟!*
*10-وماالذي يدفعك لتركها ؟! وماالذي يجعلك تقرر الأبتعاد عن هناااا < أعذر تطفلي .. لكنني فضولية بعض الشيء .. >*
*طائر أيلول ..* 
*أيها الطائر الذي قرر الرحيل ..*
*فضلا تمهل وقدم لنا عذرا يسير ..*
*كيف قررت الرحيل ؟!*
*وماالذي دفعك عن التحليق ..*
*سماؤنا تناديك ..*
*وأنت حرا طليق ..*
*عذرا لكل ما سردتة هناااااا؟!*
*انا بإنتظار إجابتك الشااافية عن كل أسئلتي ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كن بأمان الله أين ما كنت ..*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## MOONY

أهلاً بك أخي طائر إيلول صاحب القلم الخلاب
الذي يتحفنا دائماً بتحليقه فوق الحروف
تفضل هذه إسئلتي... 

هل كل ماتكتبه يخص  شعورك وإحساسك؟؟

ماهو الشعور التي تشعر به عندما تنتهي من كتابة اشعارك؟؟ وهل شعرت يوماً بأن قلمك يعجز عن الكتابه؟؟

هل أنت راضي عن جميع كتاباتك ؟؟


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق  :amuse: 

أختك (( موني))

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *طائر أيلول ..*
> 
> *أسم شامخ .. كاالجبل الصامد ..*
> *يجابه سحب الكلمات .. ويقهر بثباتة رياح الأحزان ..*
> *يخط الحروف بإتقان .. ولا يتعبه سيل الجراح ..*
> *طائر يرفرف في سماااااااء أيلول الشتوية داااااائما ..*
> *ويرسل أنغام عشق سرمديه ..*
> *تصدع الأحزان فينا .. وتمحي كل مأسينا ..*
> *إلى سيل جاااااارف من الأسئلة تفضل ..*
> ...



*يصعب  علي الرحيل لكني كما ذكرت سابقا في طور العمل على المنتدى.......حتى وأن ابتعدت قليل فحتم لن أقدر على الرحيل النهائي.........*
*بصراحة حتى أسئلتك للدموع إحساس.......لها ميز وسمة خاصة كقلمك ا لرااااااااائع سُعدت باالأبحار مع أسئلتك الجميلة*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> أهلاً بك أخي طائر إيلول صاحب القلم الخلاب
> 
> الذي يتحفنا دائماً بتحليقه فوق الحروف
> تفضل هذه إسئلتي...
> يشرفني تواجدكِ المضيء..نور القمر 
> 
> هل كل ماتكتبه يخص شعورك وإحساسك؟؟
> في الغالب هو يخصني لكن بعض الأحين أستشعر ما حولي  
> ماهو الشعور التي تشعر به عندما تنتهي من كتابة اشعارك؟؟ وهل شعرت يوماً بأن قلمك يعجز عن الكتابه؟؟
> ...



*أشكر لكِ تواجدكِ ا لجميل دائماً ..رعاك الله*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنتُ من المتابعييييين وبصمت ومتردده في اظهااااري للعلن 
ايييين انا من عملاق الحرف والكلمه ..
خيي_ ايـــــــــلولـــــي_ ..
صاااحب القلم الممـــــــيز السلس الجذااااب 
اسمح لي ع اسئلتي البسيطه وانشاء الله تكووون خفيفه عليك ..ليش شايل وزن :wink:  :embarrest:  هههههه
الموهيييييييييم ...
1/ماهو الشيء الذي يثير في نفسية ايلولي للكتابه ؟الحزن،الفرح؟طبعاّلازم تدخل اسمها  :bigsmile: خخخ
2/هل القلم اعطاك ام اخذ منك .؟
3/هل كل كتابتك تخصك شخصياَ ؟ام انها مجرد خياااال ؟
4/هل ترد ع خواطر او اشعار الاعضاء مجرد كونك عضو ام اذا عجبتك الخاطره او الشعر ترد ؟
وهل ردك يكون مجامله ام حقيقه مشاعرك تجاه ما قراته؟
5/منو القلم المميز الذي يعجب ايلولي ،طبعاَ،خارج المنتدى ؟وايضاَ قلم يعجبك في المنتدى؟
6/ ماهو رأيك في اقلام الاعضاء التاليه ..
امير العاشقين 
بكاء القلم 
شاطئ الجراح
حزن العمر 
كبرياء
7/هل تفضل الكتابه اكثر عن مايصادفك في الحياه ام عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
لحظه
8/ نسيت مارايك في خربشااات فرح  :embarrest: بدون مجااامله ؟
واخير اعرف اني غثيتك بهيك اسئله ..،،المعذره، 
ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
وموفق انشاء الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

يعطيك الف عافية اخي ايلولي..

اعلم انها قد انهالت عليك الاسئلة وهذا مانريده من اخواننا الاعضاء ولكن

لك الجزء الاخير من الاسئلة واتمنى ان لا نكون قد اثقلنا عليك..

- كيف وجدت كتابات اخوانك الاعضاء وهل تنصح احدهم بشي...؟؟؟

- لصولاتك بين مشاركات اخوانك بصمات لطيفة... هل تحبد ابداء ريك بتعليقك بصراحة ام تخشى من حدوووث حلات زعل لدى البعض؟؟؟

- لوحاتك الادبية الرائعة تتلون كثيرا مرة حزن ومرة اشتياق ومرة بالشؤن الاجتماعية... فما اللون الذي تحبذ الكتابة فيه..؟؟؟

[ كلمة لمنتديات شبكة الناصرة ؟؟؟ ]


لك اجمل تحياتي

*وموفق الى خير*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كنتُ من المتابعييييين وبصمت ومتردده في اظهااااري للعلن 
> ايييين انا من عملاق الحرف والكلمه ..
> لا يكون انا صرت كنغ كونغ وانا مادري ..بس مو لهادرجة عملاق
> خيي_ ايـــــــــلولـــــي_ ..
> صاااحب القلم الممـــــــيز السلس الجذااااب 
> اسمح لي ع اسئلتي البسيطه وانشاء الله تكووون خفيفه عليك ..ليش شايل وزن هههههه
> ...



*شكرا لكِ أختي فرح ....كوني بحب وسلام دائما*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> يعطيك الف عافية اخي ايلولي..
> ويعطيك زيها مليون عزيزي أسير الهوى
> 
> اعلم انها قد انهالت عليك الاسئلة وهذا مانريده من اخواننا الاعضاء ولكن 
> لك الجزء الاخير من الاسئلة واتمنى ان لا نكون قد اثقلنا عليك.. 
> - كيف وجدت كتابات اخوانك الاعضاء وهل تنصح احدهم بشي...؟؟؟
> بصراحة الكتابات من أروع ما يكن وفيها تنوع فكري وثقافي جميل
> أنصحهم كما أنصح نفسي بالقراءة أكثر والأستفادة من تجارب الغير فهي أفضل شيء يتعلمه الإنسان في شتى مجالاته 
> - لصولاتك بين مشاركات اخوانك بصمات لطيفة... هل تحبد ابداء ريك بتعليقك بصراحة ام تخشى من حدوووث حلات زعل لدى البعض؟؟؟
> ...



*تسلم عزيز ياسر على هذه المداخلة ا لجميلة أرجو  أن تكون أجاباتي فيها الرد الكافية لتساؤلاتك..*
*دمت بكل الحب*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
 طائر ايلول

  اتأخر دائما لانشغالي بكثير من الشئون العامة والخا صه لذا 
   اتقدم اليك  بالعذر المجروح واتمناك محلقا دائما
     اراني عاجز عن رصف سؤال هنا 

   اخي من خلال قرائتكم النصوص الانجليزيه 
   ما هو الفرق الذي تلمسته بينها وبين العربية ؟

    خا دمكم الاقل حظا
       بو كوثر

----------


## طائر أيلول

*ما أجمل أن نعود من حنين الماضي الجميل إلى حاضرنا المزهر بعد فراق دام أكثر من عقد من الزمن
طائر أيلول 22/07/2019
*

----------

